# Zweite Fritz-Box als Repeater per LAN (FritzOS6.01)



## Garrysmodzocker (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte mein kleines Netzwerk erweitern, da ich in meinen Zimmer am Ende des Hauses schlechten WLAN Empfang habe. Da ich noch eine alte Fritz-Box rumliegen habe, nehm ich doch am besten die her? So, etwas rumgespielt habe ich bereits, funktionieren tut es zumindest, jedoch nicht so wie gedacht/gewollt.

Eigentlich wollte ich beide Router mit einen LAN-Kabel verbinden und den Repeater im meinen Zimmer noch als (Gigabit)-Switch mitbenutzen. Damit kann ich dann mit voller Geschwindigkeit auf meinen Homeserver/Datengrab zugreifen. Leider verbindet sich der Repeater nur per WLAN (ca 210-240 Mbit/s) also spürbar langsam.

In der Fritz-Box Basisstation steht als Verbindung "WLAN 1Gbit/s" (komisch bei 2.4GHz Wlan... siehe fritz1-geräte.gif), wenn ich das Lan-Kabel abziehe steht nur noch "WLAN 240 Mbit/s" da. Auch unter den Gerätelisten ist zuerkennen das beide Fritzboxen nur per WLAN verbunden sind. (siehe fritz2.geräte.gif)

Wenn ich die Repeater-Funktion ausstelle kann ich den Router als Switch verwenden, habe dann eine Gigabit-Verbindung. Leider kann ich dann nur noch auf die Fritz-Box-Oberfläche der Basisstation zugreifen.

Bei meiner Internetrecherche bin ich darauf gestoßen das es unter FritzOS 5.50 anders einzustellen war. (Siehe repeater_betriebsart.gif) Man konnte den Repeater manuell eine IP zuweißen, Gateway und DNS eintragen. Ich kann bei mir nur eine WLAN-Verbindung auswählen (auch wenn ich weiter nach unten scrolle) (siehe fritz2.jpg)


----------



## Garrysmodzocker (11. Januar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt doch selber draufgekommen - Repeater ist in meinen Fall die falsche Lösung. Der zweite Router muss als Access Point agieren. Also Internetverbindung per LAN1 vom Router abgreifen (Einstellbar in den Internetverbindungseinstellungen), DHCP ausschalten, seperates WLAN einrichten. Alle Clients im Netzwerk bleiben erreichbar da der (Haupt)Router als DHCP arbeitet. Nur die WLAN Netze heißen unterschiedlich, das finde ich aber aber sogar gut. Weiß nicht, ich glaube die könnte man auch identisch benennen die MAC-Adresse der Netze ist ja noch unterschiedlich, finde ich aber weniger sinnvoll.


//kann geclosed werden


----------



## 4clocker (11. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob es dir hilft aber ich hab das gleiche mit ner alten Fritz Box 3170 gemacht. Aber selbst im Expertenmenü gab es dafür nich die passenden/alle Einstellungen.

Ich musste dann im Fritz Box Menü im  Firefox Browser unter "Ansicht" auf "Webseiten-Stil" und dort "Kein Stil" anwählen. Erst dadurch wurden alle Einstellungen sichbar


----------

